
Requests for Private Beta Are Now Open for Podfio - Andriyas
https://podfio.com
======
Andriyas
Hello, HN community!

I am Andriyas, founder of Podfio, subscription service for streaming ad free
and original podcasts.

We currently opened registration for private beta access that is due in 2-3
months. As of today we are at a prototype stage. Any feedback on an idea and
your suggestions on features you’d like to see will immensely help.

Sign up for private beta if interested to try out Podfio first and get other
great perks. Spots limited.

Thank you!

